# I tried to upload pics but no space left



## SizzlininIN (Dec 7, 2005)

its saying I don't have enough space....help!!

Thanks


----------



## pdswife (Dec 7, 2005)

I always get that message to Sizz.   I think we have to ask one of the admin to delete some of the photos that we have posted already.

Or...some how reduce the size of the photos that you're trying to post so that there's room.   I'm not sure how to do that though.


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmmmm...thats a good one. I think you need to reduce the size of the pix you have already posted. I have to go out for a bit, but I will investigate when I get back.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 7, 2005)

When the images are from good quality digi-cams, their sizes can be enormous. the original dimensions of the images produced from our HP 945 are usually at least 2mb, can be up to more than 4mb. In order to put them on the web it is not necessary to be in such dimensions, it is always a good idea to resize them to something like 600x800 pixel or within 200kb (or even smaller, also if you have a photoshop you can use the "save for web" function where you can reduce the size dramatically without too much obvious effect.). This will save you loads of your assigned space!!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 7, 2005)

Well I looked and I only have 1.0 MB and one of the pics is 1.5 MB. Admin.....can you delete my old photos so I can add some new ones please.  I'm still not sure how to decrease the size but will have DH show me later.


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2005)

I deleted your picture Sizz. Hope that works for you now. I have to head out to work so if you have any more trouble I will check up on it tomorrow.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 7, 2005)

Siz, do you have MS picture manager? If you have MS Office, it is one of their features, and you can do many basic but useful manipulations in a very simple, easy way. 
To simply resize, go to "Edit" at the top (4th selection from the left), click then go to resize. On the right hand side you will see a section where you can enter the desired size, you can either enter pixel size or go by percentage of the original size. Just get it to something like 600x800 max, or maybe 480x600... it will show the actual size of the picture as you modify it so you can decide how big or small you want it. then click okay, and save it using "save as" (be careful, if you use "save", it will resize the original file, what you want to do is making a copy which is resized.), renaming the photo, perhaps adding "resize" or "small" to the original title, then selecting either jpg or gif. 
This is a start, if you are absolutely new to it... I will give you a link to a basic tutorial, I hope it will help... but perhaps if you can wait your hubby can explain you better... but come on, give it a try, maybe you will impress him!! 

MS picture manager quick tutorial


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 7, 2005)

No MS unfortunetely!

Alix.........it still won't accept a photo.


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2005)

Sizz, can you send it to me via email and I will try for you?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 8, 2005)

Done....thanks!


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2005)

Got Dillon up for you. He is a bit large. I am going to try to resize these and put them all up. But at least Dillon is up for now.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Alix!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2005)

Everybody sing now, "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth..."


----------



## Michael_Schaap (Dec 19, 2005)

**



			
				Andy M. said:
			
		

> Everybody sing now, "All I want for Christmas is my two front teeth..."


 
"my two front teeth" and my uploaded picture


sorry, couldn't help it


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2005)

http://online-image-resize.kategorie.cz/

use this site; it's easy!


----------

